# Preparing for the application process/interview (Local 48 Portland)



## Ballair (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, I am aspiring to be an electrician apprentice at local 48 in Oregon. They are taking applications on July 2nd and I am trying to prepare however I can. I am wondering what would be good things to study for the interview? I have been preparing for weeks and trying to get an hour or 2 of studying in every day after work and I was hoping some of you that have been in the trade for a long time could tell me what you personally would find impressive. I have studied electrician math and formulas, hopefully that will help. Another thing I've been doing is studying vocabulary, but I'm not sure if it will be useful in the interview so I wanted to ask: Personally, would you be impressed or see me as a try-hard if you were interviewing me and I was using words that most people don't know off the top of their head? Would it put you off if your interviewee was saying things you didn't even understand? Is there any electrician terminology that would tell you "this kid's done his homework"?

Also, I was at an information seminar today and during the presentation they said to bring any supplemental documents that you can add to your application, but it was kind of ambiguous as to what they meant. Of course resume, letters of recommendation, cover letter, transcript, and photos of past work were already listed, what kind of documents have some of you seen or do you think would really impress you aside from the aforementioned? 

I would very much appreciate any help or advice, I have decided this is what I want to do with my life. I am putting everything I can into preparing myself mentally and physically so that I can be at my absolute best for the aptitude test and interview. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ballair said:


> Hi, I am aspiring to be an electrician apprentice at local 48 in Oregon. They are taking applications on July 2nd and I am trying to prepare however I can. I am wondering what would be good things to study for the interview? I have been preparing for weeks and trying to get an hour or 2 of studying in every day after work and I was hoping some of you that have been in the trade for a long time could tell me what you personally would find impressive. I have studied electrician math and formulas, hopefully that will help. Another thing I've been doing is studying vocabulary, but I'm not sure if it will be useful in the interview so I wanted to ask: Personally, would you be impressed or see me as a try-hard if you were interviewing me and I was using words that most people don't know off the top of their head? Would it put you off if your interviewee was saying things you didn't even understand? Is there any electrician terminology that would tell you "this kid's done his homework"?
> 
> Also, I was at an information seminar today and during the presentation they said to bring any supplemental documents that you can add to your application, but it was kind of ambiguous as to what they meant. Of course resume, letters of recommendation, cover letter, transcript, and photos of past work were already listed, what kind of documents have some of you seen or do you think would really impress you aside from the aforementioned?
> 
> I would very much appreciate any help or advice, I have decided this is what I want to do with my life. I am putting everything I can into preparing myself mentally and physically so that I can be at my absolute best for the aptitude test and interview. Thanks in advance!


Welcome aboard..:thumbup:


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Seems like the fastest way in is serving as a material handler first. They want someone who is familiar with the jobsite. Great test scores will surpass that though lol. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you have mechanical ability and math skills, you need to focus on the interview process. Be confident and personable, but not cocky. If you pass the testing, you need to interview well. That is the difference. Talk with Monica and ask for some guidance. She will help you.


----------



## super33 (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't use big words just to sound smart, you're a construction worker not a rocket scientist. Just be yourself and comfortable/confident. Look into all aspects of the trade so you can tell the interviewer what interests you about it. I'd probably be more impressed if you said you wanted to work on big switchgear and conduit runs than if you said you wanted to put in receptacles and lights all day.


----------



## Ballair (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, I am looking for work as a material handler. I think I'll do very well on the test. Does the test play that big of a part as to how you're ranked though? I've heard a few people say the interview is bigger than the aptitude test. I am actually hoping the aptitude test has a big impact on my rank. I am good at algebra and reading comprehension, I figure to do well on the test but I can't guarantee myself a great interview. I'm going to prepare the best I can but that doesn't necessarily mean I'm going to go in and knock it out of the park. 

Do material handlers generally get part time hours? This worries me a bit because I'm working for $20/hour full-time right now, but material handlers start at $9.50... I've already told myself that if it will help me get in Im willing to do it, but if a material handler is a 20 hour a week type of deal it's going to be hard for me to make it work. 

Again, thanks for the help, any advice is much appreciated. I want this more than anything, I'm really trying to do everything within my power to get in.


----------



## 818Sparky (Jun 24, 2014)

My advice: keep your $20.00 an hour job and advance in that career field. You will regret it when you are a union JW sitting on the books. What job pays you $20 nowadays anyway?

Plan on being an unemployed electrician for half the year. So if Portland pays like $35.00 an hour right now, figure you'll work 1000 hours a year. Sure you can collect UI the other half of the year, but you'll be like the rest of us JW's, sitting around dying waiting on the hall. You'll end up working non union for half the union rate.

I went through the IBEW apprenticeship, did my 5 years. I was an electrician for 12 years before apprenticing. I have worked zero days as a JW and I am more than qualified and a hard worker. My UI runs out completely in about two months, so basically it is back to nonunion for me.

In my local a guy quit a $20.00 job to become an apprentice. Now he is sitting on the books with the other 28 apprentices. Not a good feeling.

A union JW who I worked with for the past 6 years worked out of Local 48 for a good while, I believe Cherry City Electric a division of Morrow Meadows. Work dried up years ago out of 48 and he ended up here in Los Angeles with me. He is two numbers behind me on the books. He has only been a JW for like thirty years and is one of the best I have ever worked with (I have 18 years experience now).

The long and short of it: Don't bother we dont need anymore electricians, they just want apprentices for cheap Labor.

Here is some proof: http://www.ibew.org/jobsboard/ type in 48 and press search. 289 Journeyman Wireman on book 1 and it is promising that they will work?! that is LAUGHABLE. Why can't the contractors hire from the available men they already apprenticed and trained? Because the wages are higher than they wish to pay, so they hire apprentices.

When your pay rate gets too high, enjoy your time sitting on the "temporary workforce rotational list".


----------



## 818Sparky (Jun 24, 2014)

I meant Washington not Portland I was thinking about how this guy had worked both Washington and Oregon. At any rate, you will still be sitting on the books like the 289 Journeyman Wiremen who apprenticed before you.

Do you think all of those 289 men are useless slugs? They all passed the WA state cert test and are all useless? Or could it possibly be that there is no work and the US economy is garbage?


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

289?speaking As a local 48 member..Out of a hall of over 4000 members JWs, apprentices, & material handlers 289 is not bad at all..and dont forget to mention those getting close to retirement who just want to take some time off. Being an local 516 iron worker of 8 years previous to my tiny 3months of apprenticeship in the electrical field AS A UNION MEMBER you deserve an 'atta-boy' for the GREAT words of encouragement. Keep up the good work. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

818Sparky,

Local 48 had 11 unfilled calls today. Jobs are going out deep into Book II. There is work to be had up here and there has been work for the past few years thanks to the expansion at Intel. We are now seeing more work outside of the Intel work. We've been lucky for the past few years.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Ballair,

Your test scores are used only to qualify you for an interview. You ranking is based on your interview (which includes a review of your supporting documentation). Don't try to impress the interviewers with your vocabulary. Impress them with your characters, work history, references and work ethic.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

For full disclosure, I'm a shop rocket, but I've been employed full-time since I began my apprenticeship in late 2005 and after I turned out in early 2010.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

There is work here for anyone who wants it.

But the picture is fading out over the summer.

That being said, who the f knows what's going to happen? Oregon has work, as in, big jobs. Oregon and Washington. 

I don't travel, but if I did, I would sign 125, 112, 191, 280, and the coast 932. And since I was signing those, I'd also sign the misc locals in between.

Work in general is picking up. Corporations can't hold onto cold hard cash forever, they need to spend it on expansion. BTW, the 200+ guys on book 1, most are medically retired, old as dirt, or working out of class. There's truthfully about fifty guys on the book, and most all of them want to take the summer off.

Just like myself, I want to take the summer off, but will settle for forty hours a week and the rest is down time. :thumbup:


----------

